# Boban:"Bonucci? Il Milan non ha preso Messi o Ronaldo".



## admin (19 Luglio 2017)

Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".


----------



## Tell93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin io propongo di non riportare le pagliacciate che dicono i sig. Boban e Costacurta perchè non meritano di essere riportate. Sono due buffoni


----------



## Andre96 (19 Luglio 2017)

E va beh, caro Boban, se non si prende uno tra Messi e Ronaldo, obiettivo fallito. Peccato...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2017)

Non ha detto nulla di falso


----------



## albydigei (19 Luglio 2017)

Poveri orfanelli


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2017)

Invece vanno assolutamente riportate le parole di questi signori,

avete sentito Fas1 e Mirabilia, non ci siamo, sotto con Messi e CR7


----------



## Mic (19 Luglio 2017)

Tutto vero ma non ha senso, quando prendi un giocatore, qualsiasi giocatore, è sempre incognita.


----------



## Tell93 (19 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Invece vanno assolutamente riportate le parole di questi signori,
> 
> avete sentito Fas1 e Mirabilia, non ci siamo, sotto con Messi e CR7



Ahahahah ma dai seriamente come si possono fare certe dichiarazioni?? Chi doveva comprare il Milan secondo lui?!


----------



## Dapone (19 Luglio 2017)

Quindi o si prende Messi o Ronaldo o meglio non fare mercato. 
Tutto vero che la squadra è stata riempita di prospetti. Ma una squadra che deve rifondarsi che cosa deve fare?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. *Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo*".



Io a volte mi chiedo se questi opinionisti lo connettono il cervello prima di parlare..ma citare Messi e CR7 che senso ha? Ma dico, erano prendibili? un mercato si giudica dal fatto che prendi Messi o CR7? Allora il mercato di tutta europa fa pena da anni..

Ma il progetto Milan cos'ha di così brutto? Poi hanno letto le parole di Fax1 e Mirabelli sugli obbiettivi? Qualcuno ha mai parlato di scudetti?

Mi spiace zorro, di solito apprezzo il tuo stile, ma stavolta il dribbling non ti è riuscito...non vorrei che alla fine fosse bello stare sempre dalla parte di chi fa solo polemica..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2017)

- errore


----------



## Gatto (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Per questa gente non andra' mai bene niente...Quindi se non si prende Messi o Ronaldo automaticamente la campagna acquisti e' solo discreta ahahah Be' Boban mi sembra il contraltare di Ruiu. Quest' ultimo critica la societa' per leccare il deretano del condom, il croato invece per fare quello controcorrente che non potendo piu' criticare Galliani che non c' e' piu' deve farlo con i nuovi per essere super partes. Ah benedetta onesta' intellettuale..


----------



## krull (19 Luglio 2017)

Questo pagliaccio e l' amichetto Cosatcurta hanno letteralmente rotto i c.... Brucia che non vi hanno considerato in società eh pagliacci?


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2017)

Ma lo fa apposta?


----------



## Gekyn (19 Luglio 2017)

Comunque preferisco le parole di Boban che di quel burattino di Billy.


----------



## Eziomare (19 Luglio 2017)

Ormai quello di Zorro e' solo puntiglio, non puo' mica rimangiarsi tutto. Dai, nessuno e' perfetto


----------



## vanbasten (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Quando parli senza dire gli acquisti alternativi che avresti fatto con gli stessi soldi diventi solo un pagliaccio


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (19 Luglio 2017)

Grande giocatore,uomo ridicolo.
Difendetelo ancora.


----------



## PoloNegativo (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".


Il bello è che sono in molti a minimizzare il nostro mercato per il fatto di avere tante promesse ma poche certezze. È sicuramente vero che le certezze non sono tante considerando quanto si è speso, ma si parla sempre come se queste promesse rimarranno tali oppure falliranno. Alla fine i dati parlano chiaro: il nostro mercato di quest'anno è uno dei più ricchi della storia e, ancora, dobbiamo passare alle cose formali...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma lo fa apposta?



Mi sembra chiaro, è un bastian contrario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2017)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Quindi o si prende Messi o Ronaldo o meglio non fare mercato.
> Tutto vero che la squadra è stata riempita di prospetti. Ma una squadra che deve rifondarsi che cosa deve fare?



Si ma poi fossero coerenti..cioé la Juve spende 40 milioni per Dybala del Palermo colpaccio!! Il Milan ne spende 38 per Silva dal Porto, 5 gol in champions l'anno scorso e 20 in stagione e già titolare della nazionale campione d'europa "scommessa, mah..ni..vedremo...colpetto"


----------



## Crox93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Ma stai zitto zingaro.


----------



## Gatto (19 Luglio 2017)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Il bello è che sono in molti a minimizzare il nostro mercato per il fatto di avere tante promesse ma poche certezze. È sicuramente vero che le certezze non sono tante considerando quanto si è speso, ma si parla sempre come se queste promesse rimarranno tali oppure falliranno. Alla fine i dati parlano chiaro: il nostro mercato di quest'anno è uno dei più ricchi della storia e, ancora, dobbiamo passare alle cose formali...



Anche questa storia delle scommesse. Abbiamo preso sia giocatori giovanissimi( Kessie', Conti, Silva) che giocatori di una certa esperienza provenienti da Spagna e Germania, mica dallo Zaire con tutto il rispetto. L' unica scommessa nel senso letterale del termine per costi e passato e' Silva. Gli altri chi piu', chi meno sono giocatori di un certo rendimento...Veramente, ascoltando certi soloni pare che abbiamo preso ignoti giocatori da Giacarta. Ma non mi sorprendo visto che molti sedicenti addetti ai lavori all' inizio della campagna acquisti sminuivano storpiandolo il non di Musacchio. Uno che affrontava i CR7 ,Messi e Griezmann ogni domenica, mica il sig. Vattelapesca...


----------



## ultràinside (19 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi dai, secondo me dobbiamo anche essere più tranquilli nel valutare certe dichiarazioni...
Ha detto cose vere, tanti buoni prospetti, ma che vanno valutati ad alti livelli e sappiamo che è così ... 
Io sono contento degli acquisti, ma solo su 2 giocatori mi sentirei diciamo sicuro Bonucci e Biglia, parla la loro storia calcistica .
Ovvio fossero arrivati cr o messi si parlerebbe di sicurezza totale.
Io l'ho interpretata così, la sua dichiarazione.


----------



## Therealsalva (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Mah... Se c'è una squadra in grado di comprare Ronaldo fatemi un fischio. Commento di una pochezza devastante, ma tant'è... Quando uno decide di essere il custode della verità a tutti i costi non c'è molto da fare...


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".


invece la botenza di suning ha preso Iniesta e Xavi con B.Valero e Vecino hahhaha


----------



## Lambro (19 Luglio 2017)

la "bastiancontrariarite" di alcuni ceffi è proprio incorreggibile.
piuttosto si attaccano a tutto ma non ti daranno maaaaai ragione.
se prendevamo messi e cr7 scommetto che avrebbe detto "nel campionato italiano è tutto da vedere, cmq ora dovranno obbligatoriamente vincere senno' è un fallimento, spendere tanti soldi indebitandosi per degli ultra trentenni non è una grande idea"...


----------



## Konrad (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Solo per dire...il Sig. Boban al Milan ci è arrivato dal Bari...mica dal Barcellona...


----------



## PoloNegativo (19 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Anche questa storia delle scommesse. Abbiamo preso sia giocatori giovanissimi( Kessie', Conti, Silva) che giocatori di una certa esperienza provenienti da Spagna e Germania, mica dallo Zaire con tutto il rispetto. L' unica scommessa nel senso letterale del termine per costi e passato e' Silva. Gli altri chi piu', chi meno sono giocatori di un certo rendimento...Veramente, ascoltando certi soloni pare che abbiamo preso ignoti giocatori da Giacarta. Ma non mi sorprendo visto che molti sedicenti addetti ai lavori all' inizio della campagna acquisti sminuivano storpiandolo il non di Musacchio. Uno che affrontava i CR7 ,Messi e Griezmann ogni domenica, mica il sig. Vattelapesca...


Assolutamente d'accordo. Molte delle nostre promesse non sono vere e proprie incognite alla Gabigol tanto per intenderci... Kessie e Conti sono giovani ma vengono da un ottimo campionato in Italia, non in Brasile o chissà dove. Un solo anno non potrà sicuramente renderli "certezze" ma neanche delle semplici incognite che hanno mostrato a sprazzi certe qualità e basta. Sono anche d'accordo su Silva che, forse tra tutti si avvicina più ad essere chiamato "incognita", ma non è comunque ai livelli di "incognita" che aveva Gabigol l'anno scorso.


----------



## Casnop (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".


Doloroso dirlo, ma non riusciamo a trattenerci dal farlo: un idiota. C'è un modo diverso e meno qualunquistico di non approvare un certo mercato, ma questo denuncia l'incompetenza di chi lo adotta. 'A Zvone, che vor di?


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



"Nulla di falso", ma in compenso purtroppo è venuta fuori la sua faziosità.
Perché uno che prima dice "ehhhh ma non hanno preso top" e poi, dopo l'acquisto di Bonucci, se ne esce con "ehhh ma non hanno preso CR7 e Messi" può solo essere fazioso.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Luglio 2017)

Mi dispiace molto che una persona come Boban si sia piegato a Sky


----------



## Albijol (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Purtroppo Messi l'ha preso l'Inda insiema a Tolisso e Nainggolan


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Anche questa storia delle scommesse. Abbiamo preso sia giocatori giovanissimi( Kessie', Conti, Silva) che giocatori di una certa esperienza provenienti da Spagna e Germania, mica dallo Zaire con tutto il rispetto. L' unica scommessa nel senso letterale del termine per costi e passato e' Silva. Gli altri chi piu', chi meno sono giocatori di un certo rendimento...Veramente, ascoltando certi soloni pare che abbiamo preso ignoti giocatori da Giacarta. *Ma non mi sorprendo visto che molti sedicenti addetti ai lavori all' inizio della campagna acquisti sminuivano storpiandolo il non di Musacchio*. Uno che affrontava i CR7 ,Messi e Griezmann ogni domenica, mica il sig. Vattelapesca...



Musacchio se giochiamo a 4 dietro mi sa che finirà per panchinare Romagnoli non poche volte...


----------



## Aragorn (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Da quest’anno ho perso ogni riferimento logico per giudicare gli acquisti. Fino a pochi mesi fa facevo semplicemente la distinzione tra giocatore bravo e/o funzionale e giocatore mediocre e/o non funzionale, ad esempio: Borini è un mediocre e salvo imprevisti a livello tecnico non inciderà per nulla, R.Rodriguez e Calhanoglu al contrario sono giocatori di qualità e, pur non essendo R.Carlos e Zidane, ci faranno comunque fare un salto di qualità. Da quest’estate invece apprendo che o sei il numero uno al mondo in quel ruolo oppure non sei altro che una scommessa (50% di possibilità di far bene e 50% di far male, a prescindere dai valori tecnici). A questo punto stando a questi ragionamenti persino gli acquisti fatti in passato da Galliani vanno rivalutati; Fester non prendeva giocatori scarsi ma bensì scommesse che potevano anche rivelarsi vincenti e il fatto che il 90 % delle volte ciò non accadesse era semplicemente sfortuna.


----------



## Gatto (19 Luglio 2017)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Molte delle nostre promesse non sono vere e proprie incognite alla Gabigol tanto per intenderci... Kessie e Conti sono giovani ma vengono da un ottimo campionato in Italia, non in Brasile o chissà dove. Un solo anno non potrà sicuramente renderli "certezze" ma neanche delle semplici incognite che hanno mostrato a sprazzi certe qualità e basta. Sono anche d'accordo su Silva che, forse tra tutti si avvicina più ad essere chiamato "incognita", ma non è comunque ai livelli di "incognita" che aveva Gabigol l'anno scorso.



Il fatto e' che chiamano scommesse anche quei giocatori che arrivano dai campionati europei piu' importanti come Germania e Spagna. Con questo metro di paragone anche Douglas Costa e' una scommessa. Ha fatto solo un anno a buoni livelli e poi Ancelotti lo ha messo stabilmente in panchina. Kessie' e Conti sono stati i migliori giovani della scorsa stagione in serie A, ma sembra che vengano dal Peru'. D' accordo che un conto e' giocare nell' Atalanta e un altro nel Milan. Ma allora( e qui faccio un esempio grossolano, lo so) cosa si sarebbe dovuto dire di Donadoni acquistato ad una cifra record da Berlusconi nel 86 sempre dall' Atalanta.
In conclusione, secondo me, l' unica scommessa vera e propria e' quella di fare di tutti questi acquisti una squadra. Sul valore dei giocatori acquistati non sono mai stato tanto d' accordo con un DS. E come DS ho avuto Braida per tutta la vita. Non so se mi spiego


----------



## James45 (19 Luglio 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Da quest’anno ho perso ogni riferimento logico per giudicare gli acquisti. Fino a pochi mesi fa facevo semplicemente la distinzione tra giocatore bravo e/o funzionale e giocatore mediocre e/o non funzionale, ad esempio: Borini è un mediocre e salvo imprevisti a livello tecnico non inciderà per nulla, R.Rodriguez e Calhanoglu al contrario sono giocatori di qualità e, pur non essendo R.Carlos e Zidane, ci faranno comunque fare un salto di qualità. Da quest’estate invece apprendo che o sei il numero uno al mondo in quel ruolo oppure non sei altro che una scommessa (50% di possibilità di far bene e 50% di far male, a prescindere dai valori tecnici). A questo punto stando a questi ragionamenti persino gli acquisti fatti in passato da Galliani vanno rivalutati; Fester non prendeva giocatori scarsi ma bensì scommesse che potevano anche rivelarsi vincenti e il fatto che il 90 % delle volte ciò non accadesse era semplicemente sfortuna.



Questo lo definirei un post di logica pura!


----------



## sballotello (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



ciao rosicone, stamani guardavo i prezzi per abbonarmi e vedermi il Milan quest'anno, ma leggendo ste robe, non vi darò neanche un euro.


----------



## Gatto (19 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Musacchio se giochiamo a 4 dietro mi sa che finirà per panchinare Romagnoli non poche volte...



Per quanto stimi Romagnoli Milanforever sono d' accordo con te. Musacchio e' davvero forte e come ho detto nel suo topic, dei nuovi acquisti e' uno di quelli su cui mi sento di mettere la mano sul fuoco. E' forte, tecnico, tosto, rapido. Nella difesa a 4 tra i tre centrali ad oggi sacrificherei Romagnoli e con presunzione penso di poter parlare anche per Montella. Questo ci fa capire che razza di acquisto sia l' argentino...


----------



## The Ripper (19 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ha detto nulla di falso



quoto
non è Bonucci che deve fare la differenza...


----------



## Gatto (19 Luglio 2017)

Ah, aggiungo una cosa. Molti, troppi sedicenti " addetti ai lavori" ignorano la portata dell' acquisto di Bonucci che, per quanto non sia per caratteristiche il mio difensore preferito oltre che per ragioni tattiche ha una duplice valenza. Innanzitutto lancia il messaggio forte e chiaro al mondo che il Milan e' tornato. In secondo luogo indebolisce sensibilmente la Juve perche' ad oggi non hanno piu' l' uomo che imposta il gioco e che nel loro scacchiere tattico era fondamentale. Ma per alcuni e' solo un bel colpo e basta. Valutassero anche le conseguenze tattiche, alte che farsi chiamare opinionisti con tanta prosopopea...


----------



## Marilson (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



ha ragione


----------



## Lambro (19 Luglio 2017)

oee certo, una splendida disamina tecnica del nostro zvone.

al bar sottocasa se ne sentono di migliori...


----------



## neoxes (19 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ciao rosicone, stamani guardavo i prezzi per abbonarmi e vedermi il Milan quest'anno, ma leggendo ste robe, non vi darò neanche un euro.



Non è più a Sky


----------



## Dexter (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Sta scadendo sempre più nel ridicolo. Quanto rosichi che non fai parte in nessun modo della nuova società, eh caro Zvonir?


----------



## The Ripper (19 Luglio 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Ah, aggiungo una cosa. Molti, troppi sedicenti " addetti ai lavori" ignorano la portata dell' acquisto di Bonucci che, per quanto non sia per caratteristiche il mio difensore preferito oltre che per ragioni tattiche ha una duplice valenza. Innanzitutto lancia il messaggio forte e chiaro al mondo che il Milan e' tornato. In secondo luogo indebolisce sensibilmente la Juve perche' ad oggi non hanno piu' l' uomo che imposta il gioco e che nel loro scacchiere tattico era fondamentale. Ma per alcuni e' solo un bel colpo e basta. Valutassero anche le conseguenze tattiche, alte che farsi chiamare opinionisti con tanta prosopopea...



tutto quello che vuoi, ma al Milan adesso mancano i giocatori che le partite te le fanno vincere.
Col BVB la scusa era che c'erano i panchinari... ma è impensabile giocare 50 partite sempre con gli stessi 11.
E comunque in questi 11 manca ancora quello che la palla la mette dentro e manca un fuoriclasse. Le due cose potrebbero anche coincidere, ma è necessario prenderlo e anche subito perché lì davanti bisogna trovare la giusta disposizione... il campionato inizia tra un mese...


----------



## krull (19 Luglio 2017)

Incredibile che qualcuno riesca a trovare logica e barlume di ragione nelle parole deliranti e senza senso di Boban che una volta di più si é svelato per quello che é...un bastian contrario negativo sempre e comunque e che é palesemente fazioso fornendo SEMPRE opinioni a metá. Il personaggio è squallido...cominciamo a difenderci da questi mestieranti del sottobosco opinionistico. Il personaggio.sta facendo piú interviste ora che in tutta la sua carriera...chissá come mai....Boban intervistato da Il Giorno....i contenuti erano ovvi senza nemmeno leggere la riga successiva al titolo.


----------



## Gatto (19 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tutto quello che vuoi, ma al Milan adesso mancano i giocatori che le partite te le fanno vincere.
> Col BVB la scusa era che c'erano i panchinari... ma è impensabile giocare 50 partite sempre con gli stessi 11.
> E comunque in questi 11 manca ancora quello che la palla la mette dentro e manca un fuoriclasse. Le due cose potrebbero anche coincidere, ma è necessario prenderlo e anche subito perché lì davanti bisogna trovare la giusta disposizione... il campionato inizia tra un mese...



Ma infatti lo stiamo trattando e non sono nemmeno sicuro che faccia parte della triade di nomi di cui la stampa ormai da settimane parla insistentemente..Poi non mi sembra nemmeno che abbiamo gli stessi 11, mi sembra che stiamo trattando altri giocatori oltre a quelli già acquistati. Quello che sinceramente mi fa arrabbiare è la faciloneria(passami questo termine) con cui tanti parlano della campagna acquisti del Milan. Fassone e Mirabelli ,grazie alle disponibilità della proprietà, si sono sobbarcati un lavoro di ricostruzione titanico e finora hanno fato un mercato splendido prendendo il meglio che potessero prendere e sminuire questo lavoro immane imho è o da rosiconi o da incompetenti. Tertium non datur.


----------



## fra29 (19 Luglio 2017)

Non ha detto cavolate..
Ahimè con Belotti aggiungiamo ancora un altro "potenziale" gran giocatore.
Insomma se tutti esplodono vinciamo lo scudo, se gira male rischiamo pure di non andare in EL...
Calha può esser Ozil o Shaqiri
Kessie un Toure o un Kondogbia
Conti il nuovo Cafu o Abate
Belotti Vieri o Gilardino 

Avere un big davanto era essenziale anche per questo.. per zittire tutte queste malelingue.
Un Bonucci vale 10 Belotti come impatto..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Luglio 2017)

Roba che se prendiamo Aubamejang ti risponde con le orecchie e gli occhi tappati "MA NN E MEXXI O RONALDOOOO"

E non capisco chi gli dia ragione perché "non abbiamo preso un giocatore determinante"

Abbiamo iniziato un ciclo, l'obiettivo è tornare in Champions per far gola a quei giocatori, abbiamo cambiato quasi 11/11 con giocatori veri e non mazzette

E in più abbiamo preso un leader vero, che ci mancava

Non capisco il pessimismo addirittura per la partita di ieri


----------



## Konrad (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Comunque mi pare che si stia perdendo di vista nelle dichiarazioni varie l'obiettivo conclamato della stagione: CL per la stagione 2018/2019. Che significa arrivare entro le prime 4 in classifica e/o vincere l'Europa League.
Per quanto mi riguarda la rosa di cui sotto dovrebbe farcela.
Portieri: G. Donnarumma, A. Donnarumma, Storari;
Esterni destri: Conti, Abate, Calabria;
Esterni sinistri: R. Rodriguez, Antonelli;
Difensori centrali: Bonucci, Musacchio, Romagnoli, X, G. Gomez, Zapata, Simic;
Centrocampisti: Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura, R. Sanches (?), X, Locatelli, Montolivo, Sosa;
Esterni/Trequartisti: Suso, Calhanoglu, Borini, X;
Attaccanti centrali: Belotti/Aubameyang/Benzema etc (?), A. Silva, X.

Se qualcuno pensa davvero di andare a lottare per lo scudetto, se lo tolga dalla testa subito. Perchè anche con i nuovi giunti ci sarà da sudare, remare e macinare.

Ma ce la faremo! E i giocatori sono talmente "giovani" da poter aprire un ciclo, trovando la giusta amalgama/consacrazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2017)

Continuate a giustificarlo, eh.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Un altro che ne sa a pacchi eh. 

Stesse zitto ogni tanto.


----------



## bmb (19 Luglio 2017)

Ma attappa la fogna.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".




Boban sembra che oramai sia schiavo del personaggio che si è costruito: quello del criticone a cui non va mai bene niente.

Peccato non si sia mai messo in discussione, almeno Agroppi (altro criticone) qualche esperienza in panchina se l'è fatta. Boban no, evidentemente è più facile pontificare seduto dietro una scrivania.


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2017)

Ha ragione, io sono molto molto curioso di vedere all'opera questo Milan, ci sono tante scommesse, tanti giocatori da verificare ad alti livelli, vedremo. Gente come Musacchio, Kessie, Chalanoglu, Rodriguez, Silva è tutta gente che vedremo come si comporterà in una big.


----------



## koti (19 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha ragione, io sono molto molto curioso di vedere all'opera questo Milan, ci sono tante scommesse, tanti giocatori da verificare ad alti livelli, vedremo. Gente come Musacchio, Kessie, Chalanoglu, Rodriguez, Silva è tutta gente che vedremo come si comporterà in una big.





The Ripper ha scritto:


> quoto
> non è Bonucci che deve fare la differenza...


Chi da ragione a Boban non si rende conto che i top player affermati, questo Milan, non se li può permettere, sia per costi che per appeal. Bonucci di fatto è stato un miracolo che nessuno si aspettava.

Sminuire il mercato del Milan perchè mancano Messi e Ronaldo? Pare un discorso fatto da un interista o uno juventino al bar.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Luglio 2017)

Zvon deve finirla di fare la vecchia amareggiata..


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha ragione, io sono molto molto curioso di vedere all'opera questo Milan, ci sono tante scommesse, tanti giocatori da verificare ad alti livelli, vedremo. Gente come Musacchio, Kessie, Chalanoglu, Rodriguez, Silva è tutta gente che vedremo come si comporterà in una big.



Questo discorso vale sino alla frase su Messi e Ronaldo. Con la postilla sui due superbig Boban scredita tutto il suo discorso precedente, che tra l'altro qua dentro abbiamo fatto tutti, per cui da Boban mi aspetterei qualcosa di più articolato e ragionato.

Dopo 10 anni una squadra soffia un big alla Juve e nemmeno questo va bene, invece si tirano in ballo nomi impossibili per screditare il mercato del Milan, operazione profondamente scorretta.


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Chi da ragione a Boban non si rende conto che i top player affermati, questo Milan, non se li può permettere, sia per costi che per appeal. Bonucci di fatto è stato un miracolo che nessuno si aspettava.
> 
> Sminuire il mercato del Milan perchè mancano Messi e Ronaldo? Pare un discorso fatto da un interista o uno juventino al bar.



Il Milan ha grandi disponibilità economiche, doveva scegliere se acquistare 10 giocatori con potenzialità oppure acquistare 3-4 di campioni ed affermati. 

Si è scelta la prima, anzi non si è nemmeno scelta a dire il vero, si è stati obbligati a farlo per la pochezza della rosa. Servivano tanti giocatori per innalzare il livello medio della rosa, costruire quindi una base che se darà i suoi frutti ci consentirà il prossimo anno di prenderne pochi ma forti, quello che non si è potuto fare in questa sessione di mercato. 

Ma è ovvio e non sto nemmeno qui a farti i nomi, che abbiamo preso tanta gente giovane, tanta gente che non ha mai giocato in un top club, che non ha mai vinto nulla, quindi sono delle autentiche scommesse. Io vedo troppa gente esaltata, l'esaltazione a me fa paura, preferisco vedere gente che vola basso, che punta al quarto posto, perchè ripeto siamo pieni zeppi di scommesse. 

Speriamo di vincerle tutte o quasi, speriamo di fare una grande stagione, speriamo sia l'inizio di un glorioso ciclo!!! 

Boban forse sarà troppo duro, troppo scettico...ma non fa altro che smorzare questo eccessivo entusiasmo ed esaltazione. Cosa che per'altro condivido.


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo discorso vale sino alla frase su Messi e Ronaldo. Con la postilla sui due superbig Boban scredita tutto il suo discorso precedente, che tra l'altro qua dentro abbiamo fatto tutti, per cui da Boban mi aspetterei qualcosa di più articolato e ragionato.
> 
> Dopo 10 anni una squadra soffia un big alla Juve e nemmeno questo va bene, invece si tirano in ballo nomi impossibili per screditare il mercato del Milan, operazione profondamente scorretta.



La sua è chiaramente un'esagerazione...fa parte del personaggio, che per inciso a me non piace.

Siamo un cantiere aperto...questa è la verità.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Per chi pensava che Boban non parlava in mala fede: ecco la risposta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ha detto nulla di falso



Ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose. In questo caso la reazione più normale dovrebbe essere una roba del tipo:

Sono felice che il Milan sia tornato protagonista sul mercato dopo anni impalpabili, ha preso buoni giocatori. C'è tutto per ripartire e creare una buona squadra per competere, certo non sarà semplice rendere tutti questi nuovi innesti una squadra, più c'è qualche scommessa da vincere ecc....


Invece quando parla sta gente vedo solo sputare negatività in maniera imbarazzante. Ma cosa diavolo pretendono?
A livello umano sono da rivalutare praticamente tutti gli ex.

Grande Gattuso che è tornato di corsa senza tante pippe mentali.


----------



## koti (19 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha grandi disponibilità economiche, doveva scegliere se acquistare 10 giocatori con potenzialità oppure acquistare 3-4 di campioni ed affermati.
> 
> Si è scelta la prima, anzi non si è nemmeno scelta a dire il vero, si è stati obbligati a farlo per la pochezza della rosa. Servivano tanti giocatori per innalzare il livello medio della rosa, costruire quindi una base che se darà i suoi frutti ci consentirà il prossimo anno di prenderne pochi ma forti, quello che non si è potuto fare in questa sessione di mercato.
> 
> ...


Tu ce li vedi gli Aguero, i Modric, i Godin (cito campioni affermati) che vengono a giocare con Paletta, Montolivo, Niang e tutti gli altri cessi? Un Milan disastrato che veniva da settimi/decimi posti in serie non poteva che puntare su giovani scommesse di talento o buoni giocatori di esperienza come Biglia o Musacchio. Ripeto: Bonucci è stato quasi un miracolo, quando lo hanno accostato al Milan mi sono messo a ridere, proprio non ci credevo (come credo chiunque)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Per chi pensava che Boban non parlava in mala fede: ecco la risposta



nient'altro da aggiungere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Luglio 2017)

Non ha detto niente di falso secondo me.


----------



## Edric (19 Luglio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose. In questo caso la reazione più normale dovrebbe essere una roba del tipo:
> 
> Sono felice che il Milan sia tornato protagonista sul mercato dopo anni impalpabili, ha preso buoni giocatori. C'è tutto per ripartire e creare una buona squadra per competere, certo non sarà semplice rendere tutti questi nuovi innesti una squadra, più c'è qualche scommessa da vincere ecc....
> 
> ...



Inappuntabile Stanis, chi invece continua a difendere sti opinionisti da bar sport dietro la foglia di fico del "niente di falso" o amenità simili si renda invece conto che il contesto storico in cui viene fatta non si può scindere dai contenuti nel giudicare una dichiarazione.

La ricerca della negatività a tutti i costi, nel contesto di questo nuovo Milan, dice già tutto quel che c'è da dire.


----------



## raffaelerossonero (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



incredibile.... non riportiamoli amministratore. lasciamoli nel loro brodo che pensano di essere dei geni. lui e costacurta hanno superato illimite. sono dei dirigenti sportivi? sanno fare scout? sono allenatori? buoni giocatori ma conoscere il calcio é un'altra cosa


----------



## raffaelerossonero (19 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> La sua è chiaramente un'esagerazione...fa parte del personaggio, che per inciso a me non piace.
> 
> Siamo un cantiere aperto...questa è la verità.



perche difenderlo.. é supponente come maldini, costacurta ed altri


----------



## raffaelerossonero (19 Luglio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose. In questo caso la reazione più normale dovrebbe essere una roba del tipo:
> 
> Sono felice che il Milan sia tornato protagonista sul mercato dopo anni impalpabili, ha preso buoni giocatori. C'è tutto per ripartire e creare una buona squadra per competere, certo non sarà semplice rendere tutti questi nuovi innesti una squadra, più c'è qualche scommessa da vincere ecc....
> 
> ...



gattuso é stato uno dei pochi legato ai colori e non al proprio ego ipertrofico


----------



## raffaelerossonero (19 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Continuate a giustificarlo, eh.



é ingiustificabile, lui maldini e costacurta hanno degli ego ipertrofici.. pensano solo a loro stessi e si dimenticano che se sono ricchi e grazie ai tifosi rossoneri.... e ai colori del milan non certo per loro capacita sapevano tirare calci ad un pallone non certo operare a cuore aperto.. e forza milan !


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Zwone io ti adoro, ma un pelo più diplomazia ogni tanto... non paragoniamo la vedova Costacurta con un intellettualmente onesto (per quanto si possa essere d'accordo con lui o meno) come Boban perfavore...


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Ok, l'avevi già espresso una volta il tuo pensiero, caro Zvone.
Mò lo ribadisci pure per i duri d'orecchie.
Poi basta, hai rotto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli.* E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo*".



Tutto condivisibile fino al grassetto.. 
li proprio no 
lì chiunque coglie sul subito una sparata bella grossa...
l'unica sarebbe che con quei nomi, volevi dire che manca il Bomber 

però caro Zorro ci stiamo provando e sicuramente un Top Player non viene 
forse il prossimo anno con la Champions League e con una squadra collaudata 
quindi accontentati del futuro Bomber... spero di non rivedere un'altra sparata come questa


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zvonir Boban sul mercato del Milan, intervistato da Il Giorno. Ecco le parole del croato, ancora scettico:"Bonucci? E' un gran colpo, ma bisognerà vedere come si adatterà in una squadra meno dominante rispetto alla Juve. Ma a parte Bonucci, bisogna essere realisti. Il Milan ha preso gente interessante ma da verificare ad alti livelli. E non è che abbiano preso Messi o Ronaldo".



Mi spiace che lui come Costacurta e Ambrosini che hanno dato tanto per la maglia rossonera, si fanno corrompere da Sky per ottenere qualche soldo extra. Evidentemente se la stanno passando male...


----------

